# Quartering and Gears



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was looking at Billie's latest work of Art, his 4cylinder beauty. I didn't want to detract from his thread. So....









I got to wondering is it necessary to quarter the wheels when the cylinders are quarted at the crankshaft?
Do rod connected slave axles bind to gear driven axles, without quartering? Only when they match? Perhaps when starting and the rods are in line with the axle a counter revolution could happen, but rail/wheel contact should negate it.... so ...









Shopping is done, activity is slow here and a few brain cells fired....

Happy Holidays,

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, if there are slave axles connected by side rods, the rods would need to be quartered across the axles.

Now I have got to go back and study the Billie's 4 cylinder engine to see how it is set up. Each V pair will be quartered simply because the pair are at 90 degrees to each other and will (should) be running on the same portion of the crank. But now I am wondering if the other V pair are at 90 degrees or at 45 degrees to the first... If they are at 90 degrees then there will be two cylinders pushing/pulling in tandem, but if at 45 degrees then there would be one cylinder at mid travel every 45 degrees of the crankshaft rotation, with 8 power strokes per revolution of the crank. 

Of course, that assume all 4 cylinders are double ended with power strokes in both directions. If the cylinders are singled ended (like a lot of wobblers) then the twin V would need to be quartered for each cylinder so there would be 4 equal power strokes per revolution of the crank.


----------

